# Bleeding started well before otd?



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

Am due to test on 26/3/12. However have been bleeding from last Wed. Has anyone been told at their reviews why this bleeding is starting well before the test date?


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

I bled last week for three days and doctor advised me to take the progesterone orally rather than vaginially. Blending stopped. Guess what... Today I got a BFP so it was implantation bleeding...


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations Elaine on the BFP!  I have a full flowing red river so I know the test will be negative tomorrow. I took the progesterone anyway just in case when we see the Dr for review he tells us that I should have kept taking it.  Glad that you got good news. Going to try a new clinic for next cycle.


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

Yellow.


My clinic is fantastic. Happy to give you details if you want them.


Elaine


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Elaine 

How is the form?

Just wondering who your clinic is?

Thanks Yellow


----------



## Maybethistime (Oct 20, 2008)

I feel fine, still as ugly as sin, bloating spots, massive cold sore amd all the rest of it.But I feel fine. I am being treated at Barcelona IVF and am under the care of dr raul olivares and his team. They are really nice. How are you bearing up?


Elaine..


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

With our 1st ICSI i started bleeding well before OTD too and am sure it was down to progesterone absorbtion, i read lots about bleeding before OTD and most people reccomended gestone injections instead of other methods.  With our 2nd try (FET) i convinced our Dr to prescribe gestone (we were given50/50 of fresh cylce working and only 20% chance of FET working) and our FET worked!!! Gestone isnt a pleasant thing as its an intramuscular injection but def worthwhile for us and if we were going to try again i would go with the gestone again!


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Charlie
Thanks for replying. It's good to know that somebody else had a similar problem and they got a solution to overcome it. We have our review with the Dr tomorrow so I think this is something we should discuss. During our last cycle where we got zero fertilisation I think that my bleed arrived earlier than what would have been the 2ww, but at the time I just thought because we had no ET and therefore no crinone then my AF had just come on( probably too distraught at the time to see that this might be a problem) You have given me food for thought....It's great to see you got your wee bundle from the FET. Luckily we have 8 snowbabies waiting for us...


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

I will say too that FET is much less stressful than a full cycle! Good luck with your next tx


----------



## BernieF (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi yellowhope!

We had exactly the same, had 2 emmbies transferred with 1st ICSI cycle on a day 3 transfer (2/3/12) but 9 days later started spotting brown discharge. Thought maybe implantation but then I bled pinky red watery blood for 8 days!!

Got a BFN on OTD which we kinda expected (but still had a little hope!!) but not heard from hospital yet about a follow up appointment. I took the progesterone suppositories twice a day but I'm wondering if that was enough!!

Did you get any answers??

Bernie x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Bernie

We had a private review with the Dr who did our ec on Monday evening.  I did raise this issue and he didnt think that this was very significant at all.  He said that in the body after ec there's loads of progesterone and that even with taking the crinone that the mucous membranes of the vagina are brilliant at absorbing it. He said that injections were a painful old fashioned way to take it but I could take cyclogest the next time.  I have a side issue with a tube that's non-funtional and he has advised to get it clipped just to rule it out as a causitive factor in our lack of implantation. It's really crap as you know when that bleeding starts. I'm sorry that it happened to you too,it's seems theres just no clear reason for it starting 
Wishing you good  luck for your review. If you find out any reason at your review I'd love to hear your Dr's take on it.  xx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yellowhope - My Dr had the same reaction when i asked for the Gestone but i stood up to him and told him it was what I wanted to do (and as we were paying surely it was my decision on the way i took the progesterone!) Maybe it was just coincidence that i got my BFP with the Gestone but i'm glad i did it!  Iff it;s what you want to do then tell your Dr so xxxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Charlie
Just hopefully going to hear today when this tube can be clipped and how much it will cost to do it as waiting list is 21 weeks on nhs.  Will probably push them for the injections for the FET's.  Am so thankful for the frozen embryos as I have found the past two egg collections really tough. Your daughter is a wee cutie in her photo!


----------



## BernieF (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Yellowhope,

Of course I will let you know what (if anything) my doctor says although we are still waiting on a letter from them!! How long did you have to wait before you saw someone

I hope the tube problem can be sorted ASAP as I'm sure you want to get that out of the way so you can move on!!! Good luck with that today!!

Bernie x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Bernie

When we sent in the negative result form we were told our review would be in 12 weeks!! We then booked a private review which cost £150 this allows us to be activated on the FET list. The day after we had the review I received a review appointment for 4 weeks later grrrrr  We are now going to have the tube op privately as the NHS list is 21 weeks for surgery.  As I'm 36 we do not want to waste time.

We are in NIreland so waiting times are very slow as there is only one place to go on the health service. Hopefully you won't have to wait as long in your area


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi ladies 

I had a similar problem, started spotting 8dp3dt, with full AF flow next day - I am convinced this is a progesterone issue too. I have a gynae consultant colleague (work in a hospital) and he was confused as he says you really shouldn't bleed while on progesterone - though he is not a fertility specialist, he thinks its a reasonable thing to follow up at review which is reassuring. Review appt is next week so i wait with bated breath though I expect to get the same reaction as you guys   Makes me wonder if this has been the issue all along as I ttc with ex-dh (with super swimmers) for years, who then had 2 children with someone else with no problems. This time, doing ICSI with DP for severe MF factor, but also with my "unexplained" issues in the background....aaargh!

Not sure what to do next as rest of cycle went really well, but if they are not willing to attempt to resolve this then I can't bring myself to give them my precious dosh for another cycle....

Anybody got any other answers??

S x


----------



## julesbfd (Apr 26, 2011)

Evening ladies
Very much the same as you have all said, I had a 5dt icsi,on day 10 I think it was,I started bleeding and by the next day was in full flow.
I had my otd this tuesday which by then I already knew it was a bfn.
I am waiting for my follow up to come through and will be def asking about this,I have read that a lot of people have the pessaries 2 or 3 times a day, I had it once a day.
I am not willing to do 3 or 4 cycles before they acknowledge it might be an issue,everything else went well,number of eggs,fertilisation,5 day blastocyst,then all down hill when af came what would be two weeks after ovulation injection.

Will be interested to see what advice tohers get

Jules


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning ladies,

I had the pessaries twice daily after ET but just wondering if starting them on day of EC might make a difference Just read a few things and makes it sound like some ppl start them on day of EC to prepare body and lining for ET.... any views?
Xxxxx


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Morning all,


not sure if this helps.  On all treatments i started on the pessaries or gestone either the day of EC or the day after.  the only cycle i was lucky on was our first IVF which resulted in a DS but 3 attempts later still getting BFN.  The only difference is, where i am having treatment now on the day of ET i had a blood test to check my progesterone level which i've never had before and it was low, i was then put on gestone as well. But still got a bfn


----------



## LucyC (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
              My first fresh ICSI cycle I bled 12dp3dt and second cycle 10 days after blastocyst transfer. I started using 400mg Cyclogest twice daily from EC on both those occasions although was also given progesterone injection after EC for my blasto cycle. Just completed my first FET with blastocysts and was on Cyclogest 200mgx3 daily and Climaval (oestrogen) 2mgx3 daily during 2WW. Didn't bleed this time but still BFN. I was convinced there was an issue with my progesterone levels but clinic have never tested me and my own GP said my levels were "fine". I have come to the conclusion that if you bleed before OTD it must be a progesterone thing though this is just my opinion. x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all

Sirry to but in my first 2 attempts at ivf I bled on day 10 post et. I started taking cyclogest on day of ec. This last attempt we were going to use gemstone but it's out of stock country wide so I was informed. We never got that far as I had no eggs in ec day. 

Good luck to u all we have given up
X


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Taylorlisa,

Hope you ok Hun, thinking of you
Xxx


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi ladies
interesting reading your thoughts on progesterone levels but can i stupidly ask what should they be high or low? i'm don't know what mine are.  I'm currently nearing the end of my 2ww i bled 6dp 5dt only a tiny amount first two days but then it has developed since mon into heavier red blood with clots.  Although its not really been as heavy as my normal period.  i tested this morn and was bfn as expected.  my otd in sat 28th. i'm not expecting anything to change but i have been beginning to wonder if my body is fighting the embi's as i got on much better this time than on my first cycle.  my egg quality was much much better and made it blast with 3 out of 4 eggs.  had two put back on day 5 one very good quality so i'm finding it hard to accept how it has gone wrong.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Set55
Don't give up on yourself just yet honey, lots of people get BFN when they test early only to get a BFP on the OTD.  I don't know a number or level that the progesterone should be at. The only thing I know is that the progesterone is given to support the womb lining to sustain the pregnancy.  Without it you might commence AF earlier.  Hope this is of some help. Wishing you good luck for your treatment.xx


----------

